# The Witcher auf Netflix: Jetzt gibt es sogar schon ein Trinkspiel



## PCGH-Redaktion (3. Januar 2020)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *The Witcher auf Netflix: Jetzt gibt es sogar schon ein Trinkspiel*

						Die Fantasie der Witcher-Fans kennt offenbar keine Grenzen, wie der Beitrag eines Reddit-Nutzers zeigt. Der enthält nicht weniger als eine Anleitung zu einem Trinkspiel. Ideal für alle Fans der Netflix-Serie, die nach Silvester schon den nächsten Sturztrunk planen.

						Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *The Witcher auf Netflix: Jetzt gibt es sogar schon ein Trinkspiel*


----------

